# 2012 Murano - Vibration When Braking



## harpmaplesweet (Jan 7, 2019)

I am really looking for some help ... I have had multiple mechanics misdiagnose the problem ... including the Nissan Dealer.
There is a vibration in the front-end when braking. You can feel it especially when decelerating from about the 50MPH to 40MPR range.
It may be important to note that there is little to no pulsation in the brake pedal, but definitely a front-end vibration.
I replaced rotors and pads on all 4 wheels and the problem did not go away. I was told that possibly there was a warped rotor, so all
4 rotors and pads were replaced again last month. Additionally, I had new tires installed last week with a 4-wheel alignment done.
Still, the problem has not gone away. I am not a mechanic, but know enough to have some ideas, but nothing ever pans out.
I thought it was a ball-joint, but there isn't the kind of movement you would get on the control arm to suspect anything. I am curious about
the calipers because I am not a fan of the dual-piston style, but I honestly have no idea. I would be willing to travel to a reliable mechanic to
sort this out once-and-for-all. Over a thousand dollars later and 3-4 mechanics looking at this and I still have no idea. Please help !!!


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

Obviously, without seeing the car, this is somewhat of a guess... 

How many miles are we talking about? Did this problem appear gradually, or all of a sudden? Finally, any accidents or pot hole incidents?

Your mechanics thought that there was an "out of true" rotor first, then thought you may have a bad tire. Both reasonable presumptions, and apparently in your case both incorrect.

The next thing I would look at is front wheel bearing(s). Since the front rotor change does not require the bearings be removed, or even touched, it is possible you have a bearing that is getting loose. I believe the '12 Murano has a sealed bearing that is replaced as a unit. Your mechanic should be able to test this without too much trouble instead of replace and see if that worked.

Again....really just a next guess at this point. Frustrating, I'm sure.

K


----------



## harpmaplesweet (Jan 7, 2019)

K in Iowa said:


> Obviously, without seeing the car, this is somewhat of a guess...
> 
> How many miles are we talking about? Did this problem appear gradually, or all of a sudden? Finally, any accidents or pot hole incidents?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your time. Obviously, I'm not an expert, but in the past, when I have had bad wheel bearings, there was a noise that got louder and louder as the bearing deteriorated. This is not the case here. Also, the vehicle rides smoothly at any speed. It is only when I brake that I get a vibration in the wheel. Are you saying that this still could be a wheel bearing? I don't doubt you, it's just not the normal symptoms that I am used to with a bad bearing. 71,000 on the car and it seemed to happen suddenly.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a possibility that one or more engine motor mounts are broken. The vibrational forces that are created in the brakes during heavy braking at higher road speeds can travel along the two axles to the engine. If there's a problem with the motor mounts, the engine vibration can be felt in the body.


----------



## harpmaplesweet (Jan 7, 2019)

rogoman said:


> There's a possibility that one or more engine motor mounts are broken. The vibrational forces that are created in the brakes during heavy braking at higher road speeds can travel along the two axles to the engine. If there's a problem with the motor mounts, the engine vibration can be felt in the body.


Do you know if this has been a problem with these Muranos ?
Also, are the motor mounts visible for a visual inspection to determine if any of them are broken ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as I know, I have not heard of any ongoing problems with motor mounts on Muranos. However motor mounts do occasionally break due to component flaws, heat from the engine, weather conditions, etc. Most of the mounts can be accessed from the top; there's one that's between the firewall and the side of the block that you may have to access from under the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't rule out an issue with the CVT transmission, as these were problematic. At this point, I would call Nissan's customer hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1, and explain your problem. Perhaps they can get a Nissan service rep to work with your local Nissan dealer at diagnosing the problem?


----------

